# Na(f)d



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, a fried calls me over the weekend and tells me to go to the local music store and tell them I have something to pick up so I wonder over after work and the worker rolls one of these bad boys out from the back for me. 

Friend bought me a Marshall fridge for the jam room for Xmas. 

Awesome little addition and now I don't have to run upstairs for beverages. The fridge holds a surprising amount of cans/bottles


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I got one for father's day last year.

Truthfully it's a heck of a nice fridge, but they REALLY nailed the look.

The knobs turn and the switches even move. It's awfully easy to walk right by it and not know it's a fridge.

The funny thing is, I wouldn't drink a beer unless it was a matter of survival. I keep it stocked with Aquafina bottled water.


Enjoy yours.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

mine is also filled with water. not much of a drinker either. surprised at how much water the thing can hold actually.

also, just realized this is totally in the wrong forum :sSig_DOH:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Both of you need to turn in your Rock n Roll membership cards. Or send your fridges to people who do drink beer!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Nah, they both sold their souls to the Rock n Roll devil years ago. The memberships are unrevokable and non-refundable.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I always thought it looked really good and convincing, because it was cheaper for marshall to use things they were already making for their real amps. I've walked by one a dozen times, but never looked really close.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah for a guy who grew up on 70s rock, I sure don't live the life.

I drink rarely.

I've played what must be thousands of gigs and have never once walked on stage stoned, and only once with a few drinks.

I tend to like to be clean and sober when I play.

And no band I've plYed in has ever trashed a hotel room.

So, I'll have to hand in the Rock and Roll membership card.

In my weird world, all that stuff was always window dressing. It was all about the albums for me.

And a few concerts.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Blam....he can be my friend too...just sayin' 

I've been looking at those for a while and I keep seeing them in the stores but then some six stringed banshee calls my name and the wallet goes in that direction. When I do get one...it'll be filled with the finest Mountain Dew money can buy!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

DrHook said:


> Hey Blam....he can be my friend too...just sayin'


haha, you're not the first person to say that. he usually gets me something pretty good every year. VERY hard to reciprocate for a man that buys everything he wants.


----------

